# George Edward Reeve



## shellacres (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm very new to this site (joined today!) but I am hoping someone out there can help me. I'm researching my family history and my grandad, George Edward Reeve was the Third Engineer on the tug Collinstar which was sunk when it went to the assistance of the diamond mining vessel Colpontoon north of Chamais Bay, Namibia in February 1965 and I know his body was never recovered. I know he spent most of his life at sea and he was in both the Merchant and the Royal Navy but I was wondering if anyone would have any other information about his career at sea. 

My uncle (his son) told me only yesterday that his father worked on the Thames, and during WW2 was working on the convoys out of Canada and that he was torpedoed three times. Also a boat he worked on whilst on the Thames also sank and that he was the only survivor. I don't know whether this means he was incredibly lucky or a complete jinx but I would be grateful to learn more. 

Thankyou to all who have taken the time to read this.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

There is a photograph and a description of COLLINSTAR in the photo gallery of this site

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/299565/title/collinstar/cat/516

I ran a quick search for your man and came back with a blank. Could you tell us a little more about him please. Date and place of Birth, rough idea of when he served in the RN. You may find a little about him from the US immigration records on Ancestry.com or some kind soul may post the information if it is available.

Roger


----------



## shellacres (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Roger,

Many thanks for your kind reply and the links. I do have photos of both the Collinstar and the Colpontoon anyway as I wrote to the Cape Argus in South Africa and they kindly sent me the cutting of the incident as they reported it. 

As to further info., my grandad was born 3 June 1905 and my mum has just confirmed he was torpedoed more than once during WW2. Also the incident he was involved in on the Thames resulted in him having a badly gashed leg (something to do with a fight with a propeller and coming off second best) she thinks it was a pleasure boat and would have been probably late 1930's? I doubt there is much more info. to find but I am so grateful you have taken so much time and trouble already to help. It's most appreciated.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

The only details I can find on the ancestry web site are:-
There was a George E Reeve returned to Liverpool 7th December 1951 aboard the “Reina Del Pacifico” as a passenger embarked Valparaiso he was aged 46 (DoB circa 1905) gave occupation as Marine Engineer, address as 28 Eland Rd London SW11
Ray


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Ray,
I looked again in online primary records and found no mention of him,
If as stated he participated in North Atlantic convoys I think the original poster should take a look at the possible CRS10 form at TNA.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/....asp?CATID=8124795&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5&j=1
CRS ( Continuous Record of Service) 10 form if it has survived it will tell you all the vessels he served on, with dates of engagement and discharge. You cannot see these record online, so you would need to go to the National Archive or employ a reasercher to look for you.

Roger


----------



## shellacres (Jun 8, 2012)

Dear Ray and Roger,

Thank you both so much for all your useful information. I had just yesterday found the Valparasio info. and it is my grandad although what he was doing in Chile is anyone's guess! I live in Devon so a trip to Kew is going to have to wait until I next go up to London but thank you so much for the pointers - it will save so much time if I can go to the relevant section immediately. 
You have both been a tremendous help and I really appreciate it.


----------

